# Local NW Mosses (pic heavy!)



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Went for a hike this afternoon and was able to gather a few different mosses to try out. I know they are all temperate and therefore will probably die, but what the hey - they look great! Plus, this gives me something to try out my new substrate on before I plant my tank next week.

Pics:









Moss One









Moss Two









Moss Three









Moss Four









Moss Five









I know I'm probably crazy to ask, but does anyone know what any of these are?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Moss 3 looks like it could be a Thuidium species, but I really have no idea.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I used this site for help on IDing localcommon mosses. It's probably not too different from whats up in BC.
Article - The Crytogamic Carpet --Mosses in Seattle by Arthur Lee Jacobson

-mark


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

markbudde said:


> I used this site for help on IDing localcommon mosses. It's probably not too different from whats up in BC.
> Article - The Crytogamic Carpet --Mosses in Seattle by Arthur Lee Jacobson
> 
> -mark


Thanks for the link Mark - looks like it will have some great info.


> The city of Vancouver, B.C., with a climate similar to Seattle's, has more than 130 species of moss, so more may eventually be found in Seattle.


I knew this was going to be a good challenge!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

moss #1
plagiothecium undulatum

moss #2
looks to be riccardia multifida or lepidozia reptans. it is really hard to make it out in the pic. would need a close up. - thess are actually liverworts. 

moss #3
looks to be kinderbergia oregana

moss #4
ulota or dicranum. ulota are smaller mosses while dicranum tend to be larger i believe.

moss #5
oligotrichum parallelum would be my guess

some native mosses can grow long term in the frog viv. you just have to experiment.... most dont... but some do. i have found that mostly the sheet mosses do well.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Absolutely awesome! Thanks Josh!

I'll get a closer shot of 2 and 4 tomorrow. 1, 3 and 5 are bang on.

You're the man!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Good stuff Josh! I would like to know about moss number 2 when there's a close up pic.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

For whatever it's worth, my experience with the same or similar types of mosses are:

#2: has done best for me in boggy/soggy conditions.

#3: seems to do well epiphytically (did you collect it from a branch or boulder edge?) and decent moisture. 

I'm thinking #4 won't do that well...or at least will go through a die-off period, which is what I have experienced with many of the NW mosses I've worked with. Many have a growth period, die off or fade a bit, and then boost into another growth period.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

skylsdale said:


> For whatever it's worth, my experience with the same or similar types of mosses are:
> 
> #2: has done best for me in boggy/soggy conditions.
> 
> ...


this is pretty much the same results ive had. i have noticed that the small sheet moss species do very well. there is one species in particular... it is very similar to hypnum circinale. i dont know the name for it. i need to find out some day... only thing is, ive only found it growing in high elevation pine forest in arizona. 

anotehr one that i've had good success with in the viv is schistostega pennata. this is one of my FAVORITES! very cool stuff! it grows very well from spore from the original parent plant.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Better pics are coming tomorrow night - gotta get the Canon from work to get the closeups required for proper ID. 

Stay tuned moss fans!


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Keep us updated. As another vancouver/fraser valley local I would love to know if any of these work out! Where did you find them?


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lush mosses, can't wait to see how they grow.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow. They're all great but #3 is . I might hit you up for some if you find that it does well .


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

All of the mosses are still alive in the deli cups.

I put one, two and three in my galact viv about a month ago and I haven't noticed any growth - but they haven't died off yet either. 

I'll try to get some more pics up soon...


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ive used all of these before, or atleast they looked a lot like them. they came from out in my woods. 2 survived for me but never grew at all and 3 grew across some wood quite nicely. 5 lived in one of my tanks for a few months and then died, never came back though. the other 2 died pretty quickly and never came back.


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

afterdark said:


> Better pics are coming tomorrow night - gotta get the Canon from work to get the closeups required for proper ID.
> 
> Stay tuned moss fans!


I have number 4!!! I dont't think it is a moss...none the less, it's doing fine. Mine died off a bit but has since bounced back and looks great now. Great pix too btw


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

Just added a few different types of local mosses to a few of my vivs to see what would happen. Any updates on how these turned out?


----------

